# The Snook of Oscar Scherer



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

I caught my first snook there in similar circumstances. Fished from a canoe. It was great.


----------



## TieOneOnJax (May 24, 2018)

Viking1 said:


> Last week on my way to Sanibel Island from NE Florida I stopped for a short break to fish out of Oscar Scherer State Park. Even with reports of red tide in the area I did not see any affects of this plague on South Creek. I got lucky with my timing and the snook bite was excellent for the hour I was fishing there.


Great video and great report!


----------

